# 1910 Royal Pioneer motorcycle  American Pickers



## Schwinn lover (Jan 9, 2020)

Look like Mike had it completed  & displayed  in there Nashville store


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 9, 2020)

A couple more shots


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2020)

Amazing find, and a fun episode of the show.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 9, 2020)

That thing is a Beast! From a rusty frame to this.  Good job!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 10, 2020)

Found another picture


----------

